# LGD meets SPS meets DUB DUB [Video added 2/8/2013]



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

*LGD meets SPS meets DUB DUB [video to follow]*​
*Have you tried ball in tube attachments*

Yar1040.00%Nurp1560.00%

*Do you want to see how it's done (again)?*

Yar1768.00%Nurp832.00%


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I just received my package of orange dub dub and made a video sharing my experience with it, I recorded it right before work, but have to wait until the evening when I can upload it at home.. I am normally a patient man, but my excitement sometimes gets the best of me ...

When I upload and post the video I will update this post and add further information. Since I am a supporter of group involvement.. if someone can search and find the thread with the link to patterson medical, that would be great .. If not I will tackle it later, since I posted in that thread I think I can find it 

EDIT* 2/8/13: link to where I found out about the tubing source http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20250-dub-dub-or-rolyan-tubing-and-their-bands/

Thanks for visiting, and thanks for coming back again when the video is posted.

LGD

EDIT* 2/8/13 : Here is the demo vid and how to vid: I left my slingshot at work so I will have to do a chrony test another week, or if I have time to make another tube set.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Glad you're experimenting with all the possibilities :thumbsup:

I, too, like Orange DD tube. Theratube Yellow is very comperable but probably a little slower. I like this kind of tube set up OTT or on tabs more than ball-in-tube or on prongs, but that's just me.

I've tried b-i-t with the SPS (because I've tried pretty much every variation of shooting it! ) and actually shot pretty well. It turns the slingshot into more of a TTF shooter, completely changing aim point.

When you're done with that you should try routing flats through the holes. Put the vertical grooves on the fork tips facing you, put a set of flats through the holes from the back and wrap them on using the band grooves. Instant TTF-shooting SPS with flatbands.

Sorry, :hijack: over. Looking forward to the vid!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks M_J,

From the little bit that I have tried with the ball in tube, I do find it shoots nice, just not sure if it will be my go to attachment method as of yet. As far as the hijack, its a worthy one, because that flatband attachment method has been added to my to do list... I just GOTSTA try em all 

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Here is the video: Posted it in the original post with link to source thread.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome video!!!!!

I liked it a lot. Oooops!!! You almost forgot to put the tube in the fork first  Anyway, I've experimented that method once or twice and it's rather nice. The tube really sticks to the fork and it won't slide. I don't try this method a lot though, simply because I don't have a suitable slingshot for this. The one you have in the video is marvellous for that method!!

Great work!! Keep giving us this pearls of slingshot wisdom!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like the video . so, is this your secretive slingshot dojo ? i also noticed how theres a safety first banner hanging and yet you go nons safety glasses , bad duckie ! great info on the method, thanks for taking time to do the video .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> Awesome video!!!!!
> I liked it a lot. Oooops!!! You almost forgot to put the tube in the fork first  Anyway, I've experimented that method once or twice and it's rather nice. The tube really sticks to the fork and it won't slide. I don't try this method a lot though, simply because I don't have a suitable slingshot for this. The one you have in the video is marvellous for that method!!
> Great work!! Keep giving us this pearls of slingshot wisdom!!
> Cheers ...Q


Thanks,Q! Yeah, it's easier to do it with the tube through the fork first, but actually if your slingshot has slots, like this one, I could have stretched the tube through afterwards.



Imperial said:


> i like the video . so, is this your secretive slingshot dojo ? i also noticed how theres a safety first banner hanging and yet you go nons safety glasses , bad duckie ! great info on the method, thanks for taking time to do the video .


I can't answer your first question,  but the sign was just a prop  nothing like the taste of irony when watching a vid 

Thanks for stopping in, Imp.

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Enjoyed watching as usual, Duckman. I have use ball in tube with yellow theraband and some 1/4-inch latex tubing I got at Home Depot. There was something about the feel of shooting that way that didn't feel so good. I like going over the top with them or attached to tabs.

By the way, when I insert the ball I don't use any liquid; I roll the tube back on itself enough to cover the ball, then place the ball on the end and roll the tube back over it. All done, dry, and ready to shoot.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

M_J said:


> Glad you're experimenting with all the possibilities :thumbsup:
> 
> I, too, like Orange DD tube. Theratube Yellow is very comperable but probably a little slower. I like this kind of tube set up OTT or on tabs more than ball-in-tube or on prongs, but that's just me.
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure I got it MJ. Would you have a pic. A picture is worth a thousand words. Thanks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> M_J said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you're experimenting with all the possibilities :thumbsup:
> ...


Well maybe MJ can assess my interpretation of what he means with these pics.. Sorry that its a bit messy wrap, but wanted to try a few sessions first prior to "really" doing it... They still hold strong though


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > M_J said:
> ...


Yep, that's it


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man...I thought the Duck was back for a minute, but its just another old thread revisited 

Anybody know how he's doing?

He was even more fun than Henry to fück with, plus I liked his coffee..


----------

